# Upcoming games you're looking forward to?



## Naruto (Sep 21, 2014)

I was having trouble keeping track of all the unreleased titles I'm interested in, so I started making a list. I figured I might be missing stuff, so I'm wondering if you guys could post games you're personally looking forward to yourselves.

Here's my list, organized by the platform I will purchase them for in no particular order:

*PS3:*


Guilty Gear Xrd
Kingdom Hearts HD 2.5
Persona 5

*PC:*


Metal Gear Solid 5: Ground Zeroes & Phantom Pain
Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel
Dragon Age Inquisition
Grand Theft Auto 5
Arkham Knight
Rise of the Tomb Raider
Torment: Tides of Numenera
Pillars of Eternity
Witcher 3

*3DS:*


Bravely Second

*Wii U:*


Super Smash Bros. 4
Zelda U
Xenoblade Chronicles X

I know I'm forgetting things, but I can't think of what


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2014)

The Evil Within, Bayonetta 2, The Binding of Isaac Rebirth, Arkham Knight, Mortal Kombat X Smash Bros WiiU and Zelda U.

That's about it. Everything else I can look into later.

Edit: Oh, and Revelations 2.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 21, 2014)

Metal Gear Solid V The Phantom Pain, Guilty Gear Xrd, Persona 5, Arkham Knight, Bayonetta 2 and Zelda U.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 21, 2014)

Oh god I forgot about the Witcher 3, Torment: Tides of Numenera and Pillars of Eternity ><


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2014)

^

I-It's not like I f-forgot about all of the above or a-anything! Baka!


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 21, 2014)

Holy shit, this reminded me that from October and so on, shit is going to get real. I'll post my list in a few. 

EDIT: This is does not include 2015.

PS3:
Borderlands The Pre-Sequel (October) (To play with buddies)
Godzilla (December)
Hajime No Ippo (December)
Dengeki Bunko Fighting Climax (November)
Digimon All-Star Rumble (November)
Gundam Breaker 2 (December) (?)

3DS:
Persona Q (November) 
Pokemon (November) (?)
Final Fantasy Explorers (December)
One Piece: Super Grand Battle X (November)
Harvest Moon: The Lost Valley (October)

PS4:
Guilty Gear Xrd: Sign (December??)
Legend of Korra (October)
Samurai Warriors 4 (October)
LittleBigPlanet 3 (November)

Xbox One:
Sunset Overdrive (Pre-order Bundle, October)
Halo: The Master Chief Collection (November)

PC:
Final Fantasy XIII
Borderlands The Pre-Sequel. (?)

Wii U:
Super Smash Bros. For Nintendo Wii U

?= Means I'm not sure. 

I don't even think I'm done with that list. O_o


----------



## Naruto (Sep 21, 2014)

Not enough money and not enough free time.

This list has to become shorter somehow. Shit is gonna get cut.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 21, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Not enough money and not enough free time.
> 
> This list has to become shorter somehow. Shit is gonna get cut.



Some of my list includes review copies so money isn't really the issue for me. 

But holy shit, I really would need to manage my time severely.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2014)

I usually organize these by month.. 

*September*:
Hyrule Warriors

*October*:
Bayonetta 2

*November*:
Pokemon Omega Red & Alpha Sapphire 
Super Smash Bros. (WiiU)

*December*:
Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris (PS4)
Guilty Gear Xrd (PS4)

*2015*:
Xenoblade Chronicles X
Uncharted 4
Bloodborne
Star Fox U
Mighty No. 9 (Not sure which port)
Zelda U
Resident Evil HD Remastered (PS4)
Resident Evil: Revelations 2 (PS4)
Whore of the Orient (PS4)
No Man's Sky (PS4)

*TBA*:
Bravely Second
Rise of The Tomb Raider (PS4)


----------



## Mael (Sep 21, 2014)

Doom 4...when it finally decides to come out.


----------



## Krory (Sep 21, 2014)

I remember the days when you asked this in the "Gaming Department" and everyone would reply that video games were dead and only listed like one game for the next two years. But anyways...


----------



## Krory (Sep 21, 2014)

In no order...

*Resident Evil: Revelations 2
Resident Evil (Remaster)
Rise of the Tomb Raider
Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris
Dragon Age: Inquisition*
*The Vanishing of Ethan Carter*
*Killing Floor 2
Dying Light
Alien: Isolation
Alone in the Dark: Illumination
Shadow of Mordor
F.E.A.R. Online
Kingdom Come: Deliverance
Silent Hills
Ori and the Blind Forest
Telltale's Game of Thrones
Life is Strange*

Also looking forward to NOT getting any Borderlands games, or Mighty No. 9, because of their vile behavior.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2014)

>F.E.A.R. Online


Woah... The hell is this?


----------



## Krory (Sep 21, 2014)

Free-to-play game coming to Steam next month.

Choice between a co-op campaign fighting through new levels and monsters with new weapons and such, or play a PVP online mode where players fight each other while still trying to survive attacks from monsters.

I figure it's free, so why the fuck not?


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 21, 2014)

Far Cry 4, Witcher 3, Bloodborne, Arkham Knight, Homeworld Remastered.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 21, 2014)

Maplestory II.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 21, 2014)

Far Cry 4
AC: Unity
Batman Arkham Knight
Persona 4 Arena Ultimax
Bayonetta 2
Smash bros
Shadow of Mordor
Dragon Age: Inquisition
Witcher 3
MGS: Phantom Pain
Rise of The Tomb Raider
FF 15
FF Type-0
KH3
Zelda U
Uncharted 4
Bloodborne 
Guilty Gear Xrd
MK X

Probably missing some, but shit.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 21, 2014)

Dragon Age:Inquisition
Smash 4
MGSV
Pokemon AS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2014)

krory said:


> Free-to-play game coming to Steam next month.
> 
> Choice between a co-op campaign fighting through new levels and monsters with new weapons and such, or play a PVP online mode where players fight each other while still trying to survive attacks from monsters.
> 
> I figure it's free, so why the fuck not?



Didn't know it exists.. Better work on that marketing


----------



## Monna (Sep 21, 2014)

*Wii U*

Super Smash Bros
Kirby and the Rainbow Curse
Yoshi's Wooly World

*PS3*

Maybe Dragon Ball Xenoverse if it actually turns out good

Can't think of anything else right now. There are some other games coming out such as Hyrule Warriors that look good but I'm in no rush to play.


----------



## Justice (Sep 21, 2014)

Kingdom Hearts 3. 

Don't judge me because it doesn't have a release date.


----------



## Mael (Sep 21, 2014)

Justice said:


> Kingdom Hearts 3.
> 
> Don't judge me because it doesn't have a release date.


----------



## Luke (Sep 21, 2014)

Bloodborne looks amazing.


----------



## LesExit (Sep 21, 2014)

Dragon Age...I just want Dragon age ...ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Furious George (Sep 22, 2014)

Bayonetta 2 
Bloodeborne 
Far Cry 4 
Mortal Kombat X

The other stuff is either far off and/or is a given that I'd want it (like SSB)


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 22, 2014)

Dragon Age.
That's all.

The rest is all irrevelant.


----------



## dream (Sep 23, 2014)

*PC*

Half-Life 3
Witcher 3
Cyberpunk 2077
Elder Scrolls VI

That's pretty much all the games that I will definitely be purchasing.  There are some that I'm interested in such as Persona 5, The Vanishing of Ethan Carter, Zelda U, and a few others.


----------



## chibbselect (Sep 23, 2014)

The usual suspects:

Remastered REmake
Zelda 2015 (or 16)
Persona 5 
Xenoblade Chronicles X
Smash Bros WiiU (and I don't own a WiiU...)
Persona Q (maybe.)
and maybe Fantasy Life and Story of Seasons



krory said:


> Also looking forward to NOT getting any Borderlands games ... because of their vile behavior.



'vile behavior borderlands' didn't yield much in a google search, so I'm compelled to ask what you mean by this.


----------



## Mael (Sep 23, 2014)

Dream said:


> *PC*
> 
> *Half-Life 3*



Here's my impression of Gabe Newell:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BaOvM9jXKg[/YOUTUBE]

I know there's this:


But how many years has it been since HL2: Episode 2?

Has Alyx finally gotten over her dad's death and shacked up with Gordo?


----------



## FoxxyKat (Sep 28, 2014)

*For PS3...*Persona 5
LittleBigPlanet 3 (Is this one available on PS3?)


*For PS4* (Which I hope to get someday.)...
Uncharted 4
Silent Hills(PS4, right? I hope it is.)
Rise of the Tomb Raider

There's others, but I'm tired, lol.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 28, 2014)

Persona 5
Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain

A localization of Final Fantasy Type-0 would be nice too.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 28, 2014)

Bravely Second and Rise of the Tomb Raider when their exclusive bullshit expires.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 28, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> Bravely Second and Rise of the Tomb Raider when their exclusive bullshit expires.



What makes you think the Bravely series will ever get ported?


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 28, 2014)

Naruto said:


> What makes you think the Bravely series will ever get ported?



Who knows. I can't make sense of half the shit SE does as it is. 

If worst comes to worst, I'll do what I did with KH2FM, wait for a translation patch and then find a way to pirate it. 

If they don't want my money then they won't get it but I'll play my game either way. The difference is only in whether they choose to accept heavier pockets or not. 

I'm not a douche of course, if they do release it here, like they released KH2FM in the 2.5 after the fact I'll pay up but if they choose to shun us, I'll shun them back. 

Tired of their BS. Literally no sensible reason to not have given us the FM's ages ago.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2014)

Basically any game I pre-ordered for the remainder of the year (2014) are games I'm looking forward to:

Persona 4 Arena 2
Bayonetta 2
Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire remakes
Persona Q 

I'll worry about 2015 when it gets here.


----------

